# Android Keyboard not working



## Oscar (Apr 21, 2013)

I use Google keyboard but keep getting an on screen message saying "Android keyboard has stopped working".
Is there away of reinstalling the keyboard to stop the message?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

I would reflash the Rom.


----------



## Oscar (Apr 21, 2013)

I have done this but to no avail.

sorry for the late reply.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Oscar said:


> I have done this but to no avail.
> 
> sorry for the late reply.


Have a look at this thread

[fixed] Unfortunately Android Keyboard (Aosp) Stopped


----------



## Oscar (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

